# Where are?



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Soozi and @Whompingwillow, haven't seen them lately


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Funnily enough I was just thinking that a few members were "missing" recently too , @moggie14 is another who hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> @Soozi and @Whompingwillow, haven't seen them lately


@Whompingwillow is taking a time off, she has a lot on her plate. She and Mojo and Saffi are fine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I miss seeing K&S, but I know @LJC675 is super busy.

I was thinking earlier that when I first joined, there was a thread with drawings of member's cats and Chellacat sent me a picture of Oscar but then disappeared.

I'd love an update about Sapphire too @Soozi if you get a minute, hope all is well.

I guess the nature of forums is that people come and go, seems a few folk disappeared after Christmas. Maybe resolutions for less "screen time"?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I think we forget sometimes that people have lives apart from PF. I know, unimaginable isn't it?
It's still a relief to hear they are ok, just taking a break.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I have noticed recently that the forum has gone very quiet.

It's interesting because you would think the run up to Christmas is always a really busy time for people but then I suppose after the new year is when people start getting on with everything that they've been putting off over Christmas.

Hope everyone is ok and just busy getting on with life.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How odd, I was only thinking of @Whompingwillow today and @oliviarussian or have I just missed her posts!

I know @Gwen9244 had an awful time last year so she is super busy too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have seen a couple of posts recently from @oliviarussian, but I agree she has not been around as much as usual. I miss @moggie14 and @Whompingwillow. 

I heard from @moggie14 about a week ago, I'd pm'd her as I was concerned she hadn't been around much lately. She said a few problems have been keeping her busy and also unfortunately she broke her ankle in January, bless her. She said "_please say 'Hi' if anyone asks, and hopefully I'll be an active member again very soon once things are all sorted out". 
_
So "Hi" to everyone from moggie14.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor @moggie14, hope she is well on the mend and we get her back soon.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> How odd, I was only thinking of @Whompingwillow today and @oliviarussian or have I just missed her posts!
> 
> I know @Gwen9244 had an awful time last year so she is super busy too.


I'm here almost every day  although I obviously don't post as much as I thought!!!!
I've turned into one of those lurkers


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A 'lurker' with a very benign presence @oliviarussian  x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> How odd, I was only thinking of @Whompingwillow today and @oliviarussian or have I just missed her posts!
> 
> I know @Gwen9244 had an awful time last year so she is super busy too.


I think you've missed her posts, I've seen a couple.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm here almost every day  although I obviously don't post as much as I thought!!!!
> I've turned into one of those lurkers


Whoops, should have read further down before I replied  I'm sure you are welcome to lurk any time you like x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm here almost every day  although I obviously don't post as much as I thought!!!!
> *I've turned into one of those lurkers *


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve not posted many photos because it’s been too dull and dark to take any decent ones. Other than that I’ve been bone lazy!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I think if I’m honest with myself I got out of the habit of posting as much when I lost my Mika  I think I was shell shocked for quite a long while afterward and he was such a big character that I didn’t feel I had much to say, he left a very big hole!
Rosso is such a laid back easy lovable cat that doesn’t really create the ‘drama’ that Mika did, he is an angel in comparison!  I will try to post more I promise x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I remember you losing dear Mika, it was a terrible thing to cope with, and I can understand you suffered lasting shock.

Rosso sounds a lovely boy and I know he is handsome too, so you could always post photos of him in endearing poses, if you did not feel like talking. You know how we love photos. 

But I have always valued your opinion on various topics that come up on the forum, and I do miss your contributions. xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I think if I'm honest with myself I got out of the habit of posting as much when I lost my Mika  I think I was shell shocked for quite a long while afterward and he was such a big character that I didn't feel I had much to say, he left a very big hole!
> Rosso is such a laid back easy lovable cat that doesn't really create the 'drama' that Mika did, he is an angel in comparison!  I will try to post more I promise x


Mika is greatly missed by others who remember him too. I can't begin to imagine how awful it must be for you and Rosso to be without him.

I will admit to always feeling reassured , and grateful, to know that you still keep watch over that SS from years ago. A day never passes without us thinking about you. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello @moggie14 we do miss you, get better soon xx



oliviarussian said:


> I'm here almost every day  although I obviously don't post as much as I thought!!!!
> I've turned into one of those lurkers


Hello lurker 

Yes Mika was a huge funny character, it was a shock, I can remember it all very well, he is remembered by many of us x

Yes good idea @chillminx how about a few pics of Rosso and your art work, your so talented, you could fill the hobby craft thread 

Glad you ok x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I've just woken him up from his afternoon nap!!! He's a bit grumpy!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> I think if I'm honest with myself I got out of the habit of posting as much when I lost my Mika  I think I was shell shocked for quite a long while afterward and he was such a big character that I didn't feel I had much to say, he left a very big hole!
> Rosso is such a laid back easy lovable cat that doesn't really create the 'drama' that Mika did, he is an angel in comparison!  I will try to post more I promise x


I can't imagine that there was anyone around who didn't feel the shock and pain losing Mika must have caused you ,pf was a very sad place .



oliviarussian said:


> View attachment 393417
> 
> I've just woken him up from his afternoon nap!!! He's a bit grumpy!!!


He may be a bit grumpy but he is gorgeously grumpyx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I have noticed recently that the forum has gone very quiet.
> 
> It's interesting because you would think the run up to Christmas is always a really busy time for people but then I suppose after the new year is when people start getting on with everything that they've been putting off over Christmas.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and just busy getting on with life.


I noticed this since I came back. Often posts seem to just get likes whereas before there would be a lot more comments...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> View attachment 393417
> 
> I've just woken him up from his afternoon nap!!! He's a bit grumpy!!!


Ohh look at his fluffy scrummyness!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

oliviarussian said:


> View attachment 393417
> 
> I've just woken him up from his afternoon nap!!! He's a bit grumpy!!!


Rosso looks like a little lion *rraaawwwwrrr*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> I noticed this since I came back. Often posts seem to just get likes whereas before there would be a lot more comments...


I think there are a lot more people with smart phones and cameras now and so lots and lots of photos get posted daily, not only on the photo thread - which is quite handy cause they are mostly in one place - but other threads too. It's sometimes quite hard to keep up with them all.

Personally I have tried to cut down on posting photos unless they are different to the ones I posted the day before lol - there are only so many of Little H legs akimbo on the sofa before they start to get a bit boring lol!!

When I joined the forum it did seem to be a more informative and helpful place - where we discussed behaviour and problems and all tried to help one another - now it definitely has more of an Instagram feel to the place.

It's not a negative by the way - just maybe not what people joined for originally.

These days I find it a lot quicker and easier to simply like something rather than leave a comment - unless I feel I've something particularly helpful or productive to say.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@oliviarussian 
I don't think I knew your Mika but understand it would be hard to return after a loss.

Glad you are around.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Well the photo thread is the photo thread. 
I do try to comment on threads that get little response, which are looking for info or advice.
It does seem people sometimes come on looking for assistance and may get little notice. Cat Chat is busier than other cat sections.
I suppose though the forums are what people make of them.

If people want more other content then it is up to them. Granted if people will notice is another question

It has been very slow lately.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> Well the photo thread is the photo thread.
> I do try to comment on threads that get little response, which are looking for info or advice.
> It does seem people sometimes come on looking for assistance and may get little notice. Cat Chat is busier than other cat sections.
> ...


The photo thread is great - not knocking it at all - I think what I'm trying to say is that it would be a lot easier if all the general day to day photos were posted on that so we can keep up more easily.

I do still love other informative threads about forum characters (feline or human) and interesting stuff they have been up to, if it's their birthday, or if they've been naughty; if they need an op or an app for something and we can support them, if they've got a date lol, if slaves are worried about their babies for any reason etc etc

I also love the "different" threads that have cropped up recently - granted little to do with cat chat lol but the Trivia thread and organisation etc I found refreshing.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I see what you are saying @huckybuck but it would be similar to herding cats, to get everyone to post photos only in one spot aside from special occasions.

I have noticed that photo threads often get more notice than more serious threads, 
I recall that from when I was waiting on news on Biggles blood results. 
As such the forums will be what people make of them

Granted, I like taking photos, and probably post more than my share but I try to add to other content as well.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> The photo thread is great - not knocking it at all - I think what I'm trying to say is that it would be a lot easier if all the general day to day photos were posted on that so we can keep up more easily.


Having been around for many years I can remember when it was suggested by a member (mod if I remember correctly) that all pics should be posted in the Photo Gallery and not in Cat Chat ...........that was not well received


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> Having been around for many years I can remember when it was suggested by a member (mod if I remember correctly) that all pics should be posted in the Photo Gallery and not in Cat Chat ...........that was not well received


I rarely venture into the Photo Gallery, even though I have good intentions to


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I think there are a lot more people with smart phones and cameras now and so lots and lots of photos get posted daily, not only on the photo thread - which is quite handy cause they are mostly in one place - but other threads too. It's sometimes quite hard to keep up with them all.
> 
> Personally I have tried to cut down on posting photos unless they are different to the ones I posted the day before lol - there are only so many of Little H legs akimbo on the sofa before they start to get a bit boring lol!!
> 
> ...


That's because we know it all after all those years being here :Hilarious



SbanR said:


> I rarely venture into the Photo Gallery, even though I have good intentions to


The forum has Photo Gallery?
6.5 years on here and I learn something new every day 

Which completely negates my comment to @huckybuck above :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I'm one of those people that never venture out of cat chat unless someone points me in another direction :Facepalm


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been a member since I had Libby 8 years ago. I have learnt so much in this time, because of this I seem to know the answers which I didn’t before. Not all the answers obviously but that could be a part of less participation. Also many people post links or links to a sticky nowadays where a previous topic had been covered, whereas previously members would actually write answers! 

I am definitely addicted to cat forum, it’s part of my morning routine with my morning coffee.

I like the idea of all the photos on photo thread. I can look at cat photos all day, new ones, old ones, I don’t mind. 
So much so, even my husband knows some of the cats now, he will say “what’s Toppy doing, or is that Little H or Huck, where is Oscars bow tie, is that Dylan or Jiggs” etc


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Ringypie said:


> I noticed this since I came back. Often posts seem to just get likes whereas before there would be a lot more comments...


I apologise that I rarely post except on Dylan's transition to raw thread. I find that trying to help him takes all my mental energy. Not posting doesn't mean that I don't follow others or care about them and their Masters though. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

I have to agree with Joy84, I don’t really venture out of Cat chat except to go in the Cat health and nutrition and behaviour threads because I think those are the ones people are likely to go into looking for advice, and sadly don’t seem as busy at Cat Chat is. Does seem quiet in general at the moment though with a lot of the old regulars MIA


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I read all kinds of threads, mostly because I am trying to take every opportunity to learn and I know nothing. It has definitely been quieter though than when I first joined - and whilst I understand that people's lives do change, it does make me sad when people disappear.

Human daddy is the same as your husband @ewelsh - he knows who lots of the forum pushkins are now


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> I like the idea of all the photos on photo thread. I can look at cat photos all day, new ones, old ones, I don't mind.
> So much so, even my husband knows some of the cats now, he will say "what's Toppy doing, or is that Little H or Huck, where is Oscars bow tie, is that Dylan or Jiggs" etc


I have to be honest and say that I have rarely posted on the photo thread nor have I looked at it for some time now  , not because I don't like looking at all PF's lovely furbies but because it has been there so long I kind of *don't see it* ,if you see what I mean.
If someone posts a thread with pics which will most likely have a story attached I'm right on it as it grabs my attention and will often lead to comments,discussions etc and to be fair if it wasn't for some of these threads being posted CC would often be a bit "empty"


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Same as you @ewelsh  first mug of tea, check CC. Mid morning coffee, PF

@Mrs Funkin I do miss Chellacat with Sasha n Maizy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know what I would do if someone said you can't look at CC for a fortnight.....that would prove whether I'm addicted or not.  Being usually a very early riser, often about 5 or 6 a.m., I do like to get a cup of tea and sit and look at it for an hour or so before OH gets up every day. I tend to dip in and out during the day to read other people's threads, post photos or comments. I rarely look at the photo thread, I kind of assume that's for newbies.

I agree with @huckybuck that the forum has gone more like Instagram and often threads veer off topic onto things not even cat related. I'm not saying this is disinteresting, but it makes it harder to follow the actual topic of the thread. I know a lot of people don't like looking outside of Cat Chat which is partly why I started the Trivia thread in the Cat section so people can chat about other things not cat related where they feel most comfortable.

Although I mainly devote myself to the cat section, I do also like to look in a few others of interest like General Chat, Dogs, Gardening and Wildlife and comment occasionally.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I'm the same as @ewelsh & @SbanR first tea in the morning PF CC, I might not post many pictures but I read every thread.
As I'm also slave to Lady dog & fancy ratties I do venture into DC & small animal chat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> I'm the same as @ewelsh & @SbanR first tea in the morning PF CC, I might not post many pictures but I read every thread.
> As I'm also slave to Lady dog & fancy ratties I do venture into DC & small animal chat


How is Lady dog Ebony? Are her drops down to a minimum now? Do please post photos of your Ratties


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> How is Lady dog Ebony? Are her drops down to a minimum now? Do please post photos of your Ratties


Lady dog is doing really well, thank you for asking 
She's down to once a day of one type of eye drop & twice a day of the other two types of eye drops. Each has to be given ten minutes apart.
Her diabetes is under control (touch wood). She's such a good girl, let's me do her eye drops & injections without any grumble. 
We are back seeing her eye specialist in March.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Here are a few of my ratties 
Rose & Poppy









Misty 









Harry & Charlie


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, they are very cute and pretty.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Aww, they are very cute and pretty.


Aww thank you
I do love them x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ebonycat said:


> Here are a few of my ratties
> Rose & Poppy
> View attachment 393561
> 
> ...


Oh how gorgeous are they 
I love rats and do miss having them since daughter moved out but don't feel it would be fair or safe to have them now as they would need to be kept out of Mr M's reach and that b*gger can get everywhere


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I have visited the photo area and posted there in the past but it was pretty empty. It seems it has perked up recently.

Just curious, what do others think would be an improvement to encourage more use? Besides as @huckybuck said, concentrating photos in one spot.
The photo thread isn't used by all posters and maybe as @buffie said it just gets over looked as it has been there so long and well is now very long.

Maybe start a thread such as This week in cats and run it from Monday to Sunday and people post anything regarding their cats that week, with no 24 hour photo limit. The photo thread can still run but maybe more people will join in if the time limit is longer and includes more general chating as you can just post something cute or interesting your cat did without a photo if you prefer.
Not to take away from birthday threads or health issues etc just a light general thread but cat focused,

I feel a bit that lots of times new people get lost somewhat in the shuffle. 
Granted there are many who come with one question or one issue and don't intend to stay.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Personal opinion is that it is fine the way it is..........if it aint broke don't try to fix it.
Cat Chat tends to go through spells of "not a lot happening" but usually picks up again ,I would think that putting pics on a "weekly thread" will just end up the same as the "pic thread" is now .
I'm sure others will have different thoughts though


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@buffie
Possibly, though my thought was beginning a new thread each week and not limiting it to pics but in general about our cats.
The length of the photo thread may put some off.
I was thinking, as you mentioned that it is there all the time that it sometimes gets by passed as part of the scenery.
Adding dates to a weekly one in the heading might look a bit newer than pages into the hundreds. A new thread begun each week, might be less stale, if that is the thinking.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> @buffie
> Possibly, though my thought was beginning a new thread each week and not limiting it to pics but in general about our cats.
> The length of the photo thread may put some off.
> .


,....but isn't that what CC is all about anyway ?
Do you propose closing the thread at the end of each week and starting a new one , if not then it could keep being added to beyond the cut off point


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@buffie 
Good point I didn't think about closing it.

Well yes and no, a lot of topics are not cat related in CC. I was just trying to think of a way to make it easier for newbies to integrate. I thought a thread where people post cat photos but not just photos but more chat oriented than the photo thread and not such a limit on time for the photo to have been taken.
I was looking at it from the points people have brought up so far. Something that looked a little fresher. Though yes, having it weekly would either involve closing it or a big do not post below here message and a link to the new thread.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Generally most topics are cat related apart from the odd one where a member feels more comfortable posting on CC than in GC .
What would you suggest happens to the pic thread that is already there as there would be no need to have both.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@buffie
I would say lately it is close to about 50/50 cat related topics and not.

I did say there was no need to stop using the regular photo thread if one wanted to just post pics.
I had more in mind as said a broader thread where people might chat more as well as post pics. I thought I explained that in previous posts.

My thinking was, as you for example, said you bypass the photo thread due to it being there all the time. I was trying to think of a way to make a fresher weekly thread, not one of hundreds of pages, as maybe that might put some users off.

I actually use the photo thread and it is one of the busier threads. I tend to post a lot but recently CC and the forums as a whole have gotten rather slow and I thought it may be a way to perk things up, at least in CC. If people don't want it , I won't. But it is not like there is now only one place to post photos, they are in many threads and the photo thread is still there.
What I was thinking of was broader.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> @buffie
> *I would say lately it is close to about 50/50 cat related topics and not.*
> 
> I did say there was no need to stop using the regular photo thread if one wanted to just post pics.
> ...


50/50 ......Really ? What do you consider "not cat related"  
I've just gone back 6 pages and only found 3 or four threads that I would consider not cat related.

Surely making one thread where members might chat/post more is counter productive to increasing the use /interest in Cat Chat as a whole as it would just channel it all onto one thread .
I by pass the photo thread simply because it is just that "a photo thread" and doesn't always attract me to look on it where as a thread started by an individual member would have me opening it to read it and look at any pics etc


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I suppose we just see it differently @buffie

In the past month or so many of the busier threads are not cat related, which is fine. Positivity, organization, shopping etc,
Many smaller hardly commented on threads are and they are often one off requests for help or advice

I don't think having a weekly thread where one posts photos not within a 12 hour limit and maybe mentions something sweet or funny their cat did that week would take away from new threads as one is not often going to create a new thread for that. At least I don't see many.

But it seems nobody is interested and you seem opposed.

So I will surrender the idea. I just feel the forum is dropping and thought it might be helpful.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

HI LOVES!!! I’m still here! 
I keep looking in but been a bit busy with stuff going on here! I’ve not logged in but have been popping in to check up you are all playing nicely. 
Saffy is fine thanks!!! a gorgeous gentle but nervous girl. She sees me as Mum now and I love her to bits. I did have a full bloods panel done and her Creatinin was very slightly high so I am going to get a urine sample to get tested. It could be that she was dehydrated from fasting all night before her blood tests but still need to double check that all is Ok. I am just waiting for the non-absorbent litter from Uk - couldn’t find it anywhere here!  I’m monitoring her wee output but all seems fine (3 x normal size wees over 24 hrs) and she’s not drinking much (but she is on a wet only diet) she loves playing with her toys and I seem to be constantly on my hands and knees retrieving them from under furniture! 
Is everyone ok? 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi @Soozi lovely to see you, glad to read that Saffy is doing well and settling with her new Mum and Dad. Sorry that her blood results have worried you - but it sounds like you are on it (though no non-clumping litter sounds like a pain!). It would be great to see you more, I miss seeing your posts xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I suppose we just see it differently @buffie
> 
> In the past month or so many of the busier threads are not cat related, which is fine. Positivity, organization, shopping etc,
> Many smaller hardly commented on threads are and they are often one off requests for help or advice
> ...


I'm not opposed to it as such I just don't think it is needed.As I have already said I think CC is fine as it is but others may see it differently


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ahhh thank you @ebonycat . I love looking at photos of ratties and that close up of Harry n Charlie

It's always cheering to hear positive news where before there was great worry. I do hope Lady dog continues to improve and you both have many more happy years together:Joyful


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @Soozi lovely to see you, glad to read that Saffy is doing well and settling with her new Mum and Dad. Sorry that her blood results have worried you - but it sounds like you are on it (though no non-clumping litter sounds like a pain!). It would be great to see you more, I miss seeing your posts xx


Awww Thank you Hun! After Liddy I'm just a bit paranoid. Here's a couple of pics of my girlie. xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> HI LOVES!!! I'm still here!
> I keep looking in but been a bit busy with stuff going on here! I've not logged in but have been popping in to check up you are all playing nicely.
> Saffy is fine thanks!!! a gorgeous gentle but nervous girl. She sees me as Mum now and I love her to bits. I did have a full bloods panel done and her Creatinin was very slightly high so I am going to get a urine sample to get tested. It could be that she was dehydrated from fasting all night before her blood tests but still need to double check that all is Ok. I am just waiting for the non-absorbent litter from Uk - couldn't find it anywhere here!  I'm monitoring her wee output but all seems fine (3 x normal size wees over 24 hrs) and she's not drinking much (but she is on a wet only diet) she loves playing with her toys and I seem to be constantly on my hands and knees retrieving them from under furniture!
> Is everyone ok?
> xxx


Hi Soozi good to read that all is well with you and Saffy and that she has settled in well .
Good luck with the "litter" I've never had a cat that would use it ,I just shove a urine catcher designed for a bitch under bums while they are in full flow mode.
Hope the results are okay.x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> Hi Soozi good to read that all is well with you and Saffy and that she has settled in well .
> Good luck with the "litter" I've never had a cat that would use it ,I just shove a urine


I hope she will use it hun! I've reduced her normal litter to get her used to using very little to pee in and she seems ok with that! Fingers crossed! I have been told I could cut up some drinking straws! Not sure about that tho. xxx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Lovely to hear from you @Soozi and to hear how Saffy is doing. Fingers crossed all is okay when you get the urine sample. Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> I hope she will use it hun! I've reduced her normal litter to get her used to using very little to pee in and she seems ok with that! Fingers crossed! I have been told I could cut up some drinking straws! Not sure about that tho. xxx


Saffy looks really settled Soozi. Why can't the Vet get the urine sample? My vet always did it when a urine sample was needed


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Soozi 
Glad to see you and Saffy:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all is well @Soozi, lovely to see Saffy, she's so pretty. I just shove a saucer under bottoms when I want a urine sample....mostly works.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not surprised you are worried @Soozi - I think that's an entirely natural and expected response after Liddy. As for the litter, well good luck with that...Oscar point blank refused to use the KatKor, so I just popped a little pyrex bowl under him when he was about to wee. He likes to wee with us for company anyway, so it didn't bother him.

Saffy is a total beauty. I'm so glad she has you and Mr S to look after her. I'm sure you miss Liddy like mad but you had too much love to give not to share it with another fur ball who needed you and your love. I think of beautiful Liddy often xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Saffy looks really settled Soozi. Why can't the Vet get the urine sample? My vet always did it when a urine sample was needed


Saffy was very stressed last time going to the vet and it was just too much for her. The vet isn't too concerned as her Creatinin level was in normal range according to Uk and US labs but wants to check. If I can get the urine sample and take it it will save Saffy the stress of another visit. She's been messed about with and taken from pillar to post since being rescued from the hotel she needs a break. If the result of the urine is not 100% then I will have to take her back for another type of blood test.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not surprised you are worried @Soozi - I think that's an entirely natural and expected response after Liddy. As for the litter, well good luck with that...Oscar point blank refused to use the KatKor, so I just popped a little pyrex bowl under him when he was about to wee. He likes to wee with us for company anyway, so it didn't bother him.
> 
> Saffy is a total beauty. I'm so glad she has you and Mr S to look after her. I'm sure you miss Liddy like mad but you had too much love to give not to share it with another fur ball who needed you and your love. I think of beautiful Liddy often xx


Thanks hun! I miss Liddy every day love! I love Saffy and I know she's happy with us she's just not got a lot of confidence. Bless her. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sure it will come, she's not been with you very long and it sounds like she had a horrid stressful time before you rescued her. Poor little lambkin, she'll get there


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Soozi So glad to here that all is well! And lovely to see beautiful Saffy too I do hope you manage to get the sample you need so she doesn't have to have it at the vets! less stress all round I think! Love hearing that she loves playing, hopefully her confidence will grow in time.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor little Saffy spent her life living in a hotel complex. She was collected by the charity and taken to the foster carer who already had two other fosters that Saffy was scared of, she was then taken to the vet to be neutered and back to the foster carer! I then picked her up from there and brought her home had to take her to the vet twice for her last jabs this was all in the space of a few weeks. It’s knocked her confidence and that’s why unless it’s for the blood test I’d rather try and get her urine sample at home if I possibly can. I’m giving her all the love and attention I can and slowly it’s paying off. The carrier is her biggest fear so I’m leaving it in the lounge with the top off but she is still very scared to go near it. It’s so funny but she follows me up to bed every night to sleep next to me and early morning brings a few toys up for me then bops OH on the head to wake him up! Lolxxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> Glad all is well @Soozi, lovely to see Saffy, she's so pretty. I just shove a saucer under bottoms when I want a urine sample....mostly works.


Or follow @ewelsh example with her ladle!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Soozi - lovely to hear from you, with your news! And to know all is well with you. 

What a great picture of your beautiful Saffy.  I am glad she is settling in, and is a comfort to you. Cats are wonderful at performing healing miracles on broken hearts aren't they?!

I hope all is well with her urinalysis results.

Did you order the non-absorbent litter from amazon? This stuff :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Catrine-Ca...&qid=1550352381&sr=8-3&keywords=katkor+litter

I found my cats don't mind peeing in it as long as there's enough of the litter to cover the bottom of a tray. I used a small/medium size tray and it took 3 bags of this litter to cover the bottom of the tray. I had no success trying to catch the pee in a saucer as mine squat with their bottoms almost touching the litter when they pee. 

Good luck.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Or follow @ewelsh example with her ladle!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Lol! I think that would completely freak her out! But let's see if I get desperate! Lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Hi @Soozi - lovely to hear from you, with your news! And to know all is well with you.
> 
> What a great picture of your beautiful Saffy.  I am glad she is settling in, and is a comfort to you. Cats are wonderful at performing healing miracles on broken hearts aren't they?!
> 
> ...


Hi lovely! Nice to see you! X
I've bought a much smaller tray! Amazon (like most sites) don't send to here so I had to order one test kit from Vio vet with £10 delivery charge! I thought I might be able to use the chopped up drinking straws and put the litter on top??? I bought Katkor. I will look online again for sites that might sell and would send catrine to here and order it to keep just in case xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There are quite a few regulars who I'd love to hear how they are now? They were all great characters and contributors to PF and missing their cats especially!

@sarahecp
@catcoonz
@JellyPi
@Ragdollsfriend
@Azriel391
@mudgekin
@carly87
@MCWillow
@jumbu
@Brambles the cat
@Clairabella
@moggie14
@loroll1991
@SusanM
@Whompingwillow
@Chillicat
@Shikoku
@GingerNinja
@MoochH
@Erenya
@Jeano1471

As I was tagging - it was noticeable that some were still recognisable and some were not - as if perhaps accounts had been deleted? However I could have remembered their usernames slightly wrong so giving it a go...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@huckybuck - lorroll1991 posted in January. She has a 12 week old baby and is very busy being a mum 

GinjaNinja was also around in January, I remember reading her posts.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

There's also Jiskefet, she's been a great contributor to CC.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I disappeared for some months when I had so much on plus moving home, then time ran away from me.



Now look, you can’t get rid of me :Smuggrin aren’t you lucky :Smug


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I disappeared for some months when I had so much on plus moving home, then time ran away from me.
> 
> Now look, you can't get rid of me :Smuggrin aren't you lucky :Smug


I disappear now and again. sometimes you just get distracted with other stuff going on. Life gets in the way and before you know it months have gone by! Lol xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Charity said:


> There's also Jiskefet, she's been a great contributor to CC.


Yes indeed. We haven't heard from her for over a year; I hope she is well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I liked @Jiskefet anyone remember @spid?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Yes I liked @Jiskefet anyone remember @spid?


Yes, I remember Spid! She was/is clever and witty and did not tolerate fools gladly, haha. I liked her a lot.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Yes, I remember Spid! She was/is clever and witty and did not tolerate fools gladly, haha. I liked her a lot.


Indeed ditto


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Who was the member with lots of cats who used to post? She wasn't UK and I remember she was worried about her husband's job - not seen her for ages. I do hope all was ok for them. Was that Jiskefet?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

To anyone who doesn’t log in anymore but lurks now and again! I hope you are all well and happy!!! I miss CC. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Who was the member with lots of cats who used to post? She wasn't UK and I remember she was worried about her husband's job - not seen her for ages. I do hope all was ok for them. Was that Jiskefet?


If my memory serves me, I think @Jiskefet is in Holland.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Charity said:


> If my memory serves me, I think @Jiskefet is in Holland.


Did she have a cat that lived in the park and went to the Old Folks home for food as well as Jiskefet's?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Did she have a cat that lived in the park and went to the Old Folks home for food as well as Jiskefet's?


Yes that was Jiskafet! I think her husband had a problem with work and yes she did feed and care for a cat living in a nearby park. Bless her. xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Yes that was Jiskafet! I think her husband had a problem with work and yes she did feed and care for a cat living in a nearby park. Bless her. xxx


thought so ... I've missed her. I do hope she's ok.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Speaking of AWOL folks, what about @Dumpling? She was on pretty regularly and then I haven't seen her for awhile.
I would like to hear how she is getting on, I think she was going to take some foster kitty's in.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree with @huckybuck (and others I think), way back on page 2 or 3 I believe (should have done a quote). Being a bit of an absentee at the moment my point of view is, sometimes things are just madly busy, I know I'm snowed at the moment. My internet home page is set to Pet Forums new posts, and I have to quickly click off it before it loads up and I start reading as before you know it you can have spent a hour or so doing nothing but reading Pet Forum posts.

I still wake up at what some people would say is 'stupid o'clock' I'm typically up by 3am, I try to get all my jobs done before work because I know I'm useless in the evenings ( because I wake up at stupid O'clock), so any housework, washing, go shopping if it's Friday, play with K&S, feed them, clean their teeth etc and then get some exercise in (Luckily have a gym - well it's a posh shed / outbuilding at the end of the garden, can't wait for lighter mornings to get out on my bike again and do some cycling), make OH's lunch and see him off to work, shower and dress for the day. Then work is mad a the moment, so not many chances to spend time internet browsing.

Then when I do have a look, there are millions of new posts, it's a very active forum!!! So in these busy times I just skim down the list a click on a few (mainly cat chat) topics and have a read, but it really doesn't take very long at all to get all behind and out of date. I do feel a bit guilty not commenting much, I've tried to post a few pics just to show were still around and all doing well, as others have said, liking is very quick (although I must admit, when I'm doing a quick read through I sometimes even forget to do that).

Anyway, hopefully it will calm down soon and I can get back to contributing fully.

OOOOHHH one bit of exciting news (well I think it is anyway). I got a Roomba last week. It's brill, Kalex and Suter are funny with it, a bit nervous of it on it's 1st run, but so chilled now and just try to catch it when it goes past, maybe get a video up soon (they're not at the stage of sitting on it and riding round the room).

Love to everyone from Me, Kalex & Suter xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely to hear from you @LJC675 and to know you and the 2 gorgeous furbabes are fine.

I agree it is quite easy to get out of touch quickly wth the forum if one doesn't manage to log in almost every day and catch up. The forum is a terrible user-up of one's time though!! There are days when I don't seem to get much else done if I am on the forum a lot!  But that is OK for me as I am retired; I quite understand that for people who are working it could be hard to find enough time to be a daily visitor/poster.

I am similar to you in that I often can't sleep right through the night. However I am afraid I am not keen enough to get up at 3 am and start on my housework etc. LOL. Instead I read a book or watch catch-up TV until I fall asleep again about 6 am.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Should we start a Sleepless Club, I'm the same. I'm often on here at 3 or 4 a.m. when I can't sleep. Its better than lying there staring at the ceiling when you're wide awake. :Yawn


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Should we start a Sleepless Club, I'm the same. I'm often on here at 3 or 4 a.m. when I can't sleep. Its better than lying there staring at the ceiling when you're wide awake. :Yawn


I've noticed a lot of members post at silly o'clock! Start a thread hun! I won't be joining tho! :Yawn


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I've noticed a lot of members post at silly o'clock! Start a thread hun! I won't be joining tho! :Yawn


I might be talking to myself


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

If you start that  o’clock thread I’m not beginning to even look or I’ll be waking at  o’clock to see who’s up


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> I might be talking to myself


Instruct Alexa to give @LJC675 a shout. She'll be around to chat with you. Better than doing boring housework


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am often up what is early morn for most members


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

There are usually only about 5-6 members in tthe really early hours and not generally cat people, they must sleep sounder (or should than be more soundly) than others . No way would I be doing housework in the middle of the night . I have to creep about (in a bungalow) so I don't wake OH. Drives me mad when I have to be extra quiet for about two hours before he wakes up :Banghead.



Summercat said:


> I am often up what is early morn for most members


For me, 12.01 a.m. !!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Charity 
I am usually up around 6/7 UK time in the morn


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm usually awake at 4:xx - it drives me mad. Now it's on the way to spring time, I fully expect Oscar to starting waking again at 5:xx (closer to 5 than 6!), so our joy at him not meowing until closer to 6:15/6:30 is over  I do love the spring though, despite the early starts!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love being up really early about 5.00 a.m. in the spring/summer and going out in the garden, its so quiet, birds singing etc. but at the moment when its dark, I can't do much which frustrates me.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Haven't seen @Brambles the cat for a while on here either. I normally try to get on here every day and take a look and post if I can.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He was on about a month ago I remember


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

OK thanks @Charity


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I get up earlier as the mornings lighten as I find it very hard to get up early when it is dark. I am hoping as the mornings brighten to try the couch to 5k thing, we shall see.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Now early mornings are not quite my thing  so I prob won’t be joining the sleepless club sorry!! 

Although there is one time every year I am usually one of the first up and on the forum lol - when we go to Dubai!! The time diff means I’m around at about 5/6ish (like Summercat) which is simply unheard of at any other time!



I think it’s heart warming that members are noticed for being absent and indeed are missed on the forum - just shows that we do care about one another irrespective of our differences etc - it’s a caring community and I don’t know of any other quite like it.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Charity said:


> Should we start a Sleepless Club, I'm the same. I'm often on here at 3 or 4 a.m. when I can't sleep. Its better than lying there staring at the ceiling when you're wide awake. :Yawn


I'll be in that club. Some nights I don't sleep much. I wake up and cant go back to sleep or Miss Milo wakes me up lol
sometimes feel embarrassed when I leave a post at 3 am and it states the time.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

That will be me on at silly o clock. I find reading and typing helps me go back to sleep ☺


Soozi said:


> I've noticed a lot of members post at silly o'clock! Start a thread hun! I won't be joining tho! :Yawn


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Can I join the early awake club too?
I don’t always sleep well & always wake up at silly o’clock (around 2/ 3am, I can often be found cleaning out the ratties in the early hours or doing housework).


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ all
Look online to see who is there if you want to chat sometime, I am probably up either getting the kitty's breakfast or having a cup of tea.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Charity 
You know I'll be in the earlybirds club!! 4.30 is typical for me, I have an hour's pottering/me-time before I start getting ready and I'm out by 7 at the latest. There's something so nice about that time of day, while most other (sane) people are still asleep.. I've often done housework and prepped the evening meal before I go to work. Otherwise I get some snuggle time with the cats! Luckily I don't have to creep about as OH is up early and leaves by 5


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I must admit at that time of the morning I don't usually sign up, I just browse but if some of us are looking in and we all sign in, we will know who's around to chat to. Perhaps we should start a thread called the Earlybirds Club.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sounds a good idea for a thread @Charity :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

..and where is @JaimeandBree - hope all okay with them too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> ..and where is @JaimeandBree - hope all okay with them too.


All good but she has been busy.....She's been on her holidays to Chalfont St Giles rofl!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> All good but she has been busy.....She's been on her holidays to Chalfont St Giles rofl!!!!


Wearing the HP pjs :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Was just thinking have not seen @Cully lately, she is usually pretty active on the photo thread and @ExD seems missing as well.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Summercat said:


> Was just thinking have not seen @Cully lately, she is usually pretty active on the photo thread and @ExD seems missing as well.


People don't always post messages. You will see those two are still looking in if you check.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Sorry everyone, had a bad week. I was on my mobility scooter and a car ran into me. Shook me up a bit.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Cully said:


> Sorry everyone, had a bad week. I was on my mobility scooter and a car ran into me. Shook me up a bit.


No wonder it did! 
Hope you aren't hurt?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Cully said:


> Sorry everyone, had a bad week. I was on my mobility scooter and a car ran into me. Shook me up a bit.


Oh gosh, that's awful. I hope you're ok xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> Sorry everyone, had a bad week. I was on my mobility scooter and a car ran into me. Shook me up a bit.


Oh my word, I hope you are okay. x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Cully said:


> Sorry everyone, had a bad week. I was on my mobility scooter and a car ran into me. Shook me up a bit.


Oh you poor thing, I hope you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear that @Cully


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh gosh @Cully hope you wasn't hurt. Shocking x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better soon @Cully. It does shake you up for a while.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear this @Cully . Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good grief @Cully - hopefully nothing too serious I hope. One of our neighbours was knocked off her scooter and I had to go and dress her poor elbow every other day for a while. She hasn't been on her scooter since as it shook her up so much, so I'm not surprised if you are feeling a touch fragile. Hope Nurse Misty is looking after you well xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your concern.
It happened last Friday while I was crossing a road which is at a bad X junction. It's a trip I've made about 3 times a week for 15 years, so am very familiar with and treat with caution.
I was half way across when the car hit me side on. He says he just didn't see me.
I saw him coming but couldn't do anything. Just sat there thinking, "this is gonna hurt" 
I've got cuts and bruises, mostly my ribs, but it could have been much worse.
My poor scooter got smashed on the side he hit and tipped over. 
Anyway, been feeling a bit sorry for myself since then, just waiting for the bruising to stop hurting so I can get back to normal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear, you poor thing  I hope that your scooter will be repaired/replaced by the driver. Ribs can take a long time to heal, so please take it very slowly xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

How awful to see it coming and be unable to do anything about it.
Fingers crossed that the pain goes quickly!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hope your okay Cully.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I got paid for a replacement scooter which was delivered today. It's similar to my old one so I'm glad about that, especially getting it so quickly.
I must admit I'm itching to get out on it as I'm going a bit stir crazy stuck indoors. Also I'm afraid if I don't go out on it soon I shall lose my confidence. As it is I'm terrified of crossing that junction again but know I need to do it.
Misty has give the new scooter a thorough inspection and as far as I can tell, it meets with her approval.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> I got paid for a replacement scooter which was delivered today. It's similar to my old one so I'm glad about that, especially getting it so quickly.
> I must admit I'm itching to get out on it as I'm going a bit stir crazy stuck indoors. Also I'm afraid if I don't go out on it soon I shall lose my confidence. As it is I'm terrified of crossing that junction again but know I need to do it.
> Misty has give the new scooter a thorough inspection and as far as I can tell, it meets with her approval.


I think it's supposed to be a nice weekend, weather wise. Hope you'll be able to take advantage of the sunshine and go for a test drive


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*toot toot* 

*beep beep*

I am sure you are feeling nervous but hopefully you can get out tomorrow on your new scooter.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@SbanR and @Mrs Funkin Yes I think I'll go up to Tesco as it's not too far and I like to have a purpose for going out. Loaf of bread and cheesy Dreamies will fill the bill.
Ribs are still very tender so no aerobics in the aisles for the moment.
I'm both looking forward to getting out but also apprehensive. Silly I know.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

This is what is so lovely about this forum - members who genuinely care, and if you go awol you are missed. I was so touched to receive a message from @ewelsh when I had drifted off!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> @SbanR and @Mrs Funkin Yes I think I'll go up to Tesco as it's not too far and I like to have a purpose for going out. Loaf of bread and cheesy Dreamies will fill the bill.
> Ribs are still very tender so no aerobics in the aisles for the moment.
> I'm both looking forward to getting out but also apprehensive. Silly I know.


Not silly at all Cully. Quite understandable in fact. Hope you have a successful outing.
I'm off to a cat show tomorrow n hoping to get a few wands off Jesthar


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Not silly at all Cully. Quite understandable in fact. Hope you have a successful outing.
> I'm off to a cat show tomorrow n hoping to get a few wands off Jesthar


Hope you have a nice day and get your wands:Cat.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Cully said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern.
> It happened last Friday while I was crossing a road which is at a bad X junction. It's a trip I've made about 3 times a week for 15 years, so am very familiar with and treat with caution.
> I was half way across when the car hit me side on. He says he just didn't see me.
> I saw him coming but couldn't do anything. Just sat there thinking, "this is gonna hurt"
> ...


Blimey hun! I've just seen this! You poor love! I hope you are feeling a bit better but what a shock! Can you get a replacement scooter? Is yours a write off? Main thing is you are not seriously injured. Sending love and hugs! xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @Soozi yes it was a bit of a shock to say the least. 
The guy owned up straight away that he just didn't see me. So once we'd established that nobody was bleeding or had broken bones I took pity on him and said we would keep it to ourselves so he wouldn't lose any no claims. Also I knew it would take forever if insurance got involved. He lives local and followed me home to make sure I was ok 
The scooter shop is local and they were brilliant. They couldn't get new body parts but gave me a good deal on a used scooter, which is virtually the same.
The guy gave me the cash to buy it, so it turned out very well although I wouldn't recommend using this particular method for getting a new scooter.
All ended happily although I'm very well aware it could have ended badly.
I expect I'll be sore for a while yet, I know ribs take a while to heal and I've got all the colours of the rainbow from the impact, so quite tender too.
I went AWOL on here for a few days, I just couldn't face it, but everyone has been lovely.
Just goes to show though. I know that junction extremely well and am always very cautious, but yet.. .....
Thanks for caring Sooz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What about @Lilylass? Or Jennie with the two Persians?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Where is @Clairabella ? I've missed her! xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Soozi said:


> Where is @Clairabella ? I've missed her! xxx


I've missed her too! Hope she's Ok! Pop by @Clairabella when you have a minute just to let us know all Ok.x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Cully said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern.
> It happened last Friday while I was crossing a road which is at a bad X junction. It's a trip I've made about 3 times a week for 15 years, so am very familiar with and treat with caution.
> I was half way across when the car hit me side on. He says he just didn't see me.
> I saw him coming but couldn't do anything. Just sat there thinking, "this is gonna hurt"
> ...





Cully said:


> I got paid for a replacement scooter which was delivered today. It's similar to my old one so I'm glad about that, especially getting it so quickly.
> I must admit I'm itching to get out on it as I'm going a bit stir crazy stuck indoors. Also I'm afraid if I don't go out on it soon I shall lose my confidence. As it is I'm terrified of crossing that junction again but know I need to do it.
> Misty has give the new scooter a thorough inspection and as far as I can tell, it meets with her approval.


Good grief @Cully that's shocking! I know you were shocked and in pain but I'm in ore of your bravery! Have you had support through all this? Could someone come with you on the first trip? X

Do you have fluorescent stripes on your scooter so you stand out more? Also I think a little chat with your local paper, also your local MP to get a pedestrian crossing! You thankfully had protection from your scooter, if that had been a child on a bike the story would be a horrific ending.

Take care of you! Xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> What about @Lilylass? Or Jennie with the two Persians?


@Lilylass is active on FB but @Jenny1966 hasn't been around on pf since August


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Smuge hasn't been around for a while either


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am worried about @carly87 ? Is she still on pf?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Good grief @Cully that's shocking! I know you were shocked and in pain but I'm in ore of your bravery! Have you had support through all this? Could someone come with you on the first trip? X
> 
> Do you have fluorescent stripes on your scooter so you stand out more? Also I think a little chat with your local paper, also your local MP to get a pedestrian crossing! You thankfully had protection from your scooter, if that had been a child on a bike the story would be a horrific ending.
> 
> Take care of you! Xx


I went out yesterday but only up to Tesco just to get the feel of my 'new' scooter. It's a bigger than my squashed one so feels a bit of a beast.
I bought a few items but had to ask some nice people to reach up/ down for me as my ribs are still painful. It felt good to be mobile again though.
The cruncher will be going down the High St and across MY junction again, but won't be venturing there until Thursday probably.
I also want to go into the barbers shop there and thank all the staff properly for helping me. They were brilliant, pulling me off my scooter, stopping traffic and moving the scooter out of the way. I was too shocked at the time to thank them properly.
I shall be getting a hi Viz vest or straps and some hi Viz tape, like go faster stripes for the beast.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I hope everyone who is noticeable by their absence is ok and will pop by to say a quick reassuring Hi!
It was very busy on PF around Christmas, so maybe it's just gone quieter as people are just settling back into their routines.
Hope no news just means folk are extra busy and not having problems.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> @Smuge hasn't been around for a while either


Perhaps his house stuff is hotting up? Hope that's all it is.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I do hope all is well in the @Smuge household


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol, well my excuse is that I'm not using my laptop much at the moment having had trouble with my eye. I now have injections into it every 4 weeks to try to stop a retinal vein from leaking. Not pleasant, so I pop in here once every few days but don't post unless I feel very strongly about something!!!
Thanks for your concern, I often wonder what happens to folk when they drop off our screens - have they died? has their computer died? or  hasGod forbid) has their cat died?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ExD 
Thanks for popping by, hope your eye feels better soon.

@Cully 
Hope you also are feeling better, glad you are getting about again.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello @ExD good to hear from you. I'm sorry I had to laugh at your order of concern, person died, computer died and then worse of all the cat! Priorities my dear are spot on for a cat person 

That's miserable for your poor eyes. My mum has issues very similar to you, she had Blind UK ( I think that's right) set things up on her computer, anti glare, print made larger all sorts of things which have helped. Just a thought for you.

Take care x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> I do hope all is well in the @Smuge household


I'm fine  so are this lot:









But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Smuge said:


> I'm fine  so are this lot:
> View attachment 394829
> 
> 
> But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


So glad to hear you are ok, but I can't think of any reason why you feel that way about your lovely cats.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that @Smuge, please keep posting.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So nice to have you back @Smuge . I was afraid that was the reason for your absence. I did miss seeing your clowder; do please keep posting:Chicken
( the chicken was my pinkie having a mind of it's own!:Hilarious)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Smuge - that is sad, please come back and post again, I miss seeing your fluff balls


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What  @Smuge of course we want to see your three, I feel like a real Aunty to them all, as we have been so involved from day 1

Do reconsider...please  I miss seeing Tali Garfield and Ash


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> I'm fine  so are this lot:
> View attachment 394829
> 
> 
> But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


Whaaat????
Well I am pleased to see you back!!
How is the house going? Is O/H ok?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Smuge said:


> I'm fine  so are this lot:
> View attachment 394829
> 
> 
> But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


Who dared???
I miss them so much!!!
That is forum's life, you will never please everyone, but your cats are absolutely fabulous and I need to see them!!! 
So there!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> ..and where is @JaimeandBree - hope all okay with them too.





huckybuck said:


> All good but she has been busy.....She's been on her holidays to Chalfont St Giles rofl!!!!





SbanR said:


> Wearing the HP pjs :Hilarious


Just seen this! I'm here and all well! Sorry I've been AWOL don't know where the weeks have gone since Christmas!

I loved my hols in CSG  too much wine though eh @huckybuck 

Was @SbanR looking in the window :Hilarious or has HB been posting pics of me in all my HP glory lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@moggie14 please let us know you and yours are all ok?!?!? ❤xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm alive!!

Will try and do a proper update with photos over the weekend but I do look in from time to time to make sure you lot are behaving yourselves


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Smuge said:


> I'm fine  so are this lot:
> View attachment 394829
> 
> 
> But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


Was it that general discussion a while ago about the breeding of cats with disabilities e.g. Scottish Fold and brachycephalic cats ? I remember a short thread on the moral ethics of breeding such cats. But I don't remember mention of any specific cats, certainly not living cats belonging to any forum member. I think I may have mentioned one of my beloved BSH cats (R.I.P) who had mild brachycephaly and suffered all her life with runny eyes and was prone to eye infections .

I've probably got it totally wrong, and it wasn't that at all, forgive me. I sincerely hope it wasn't that anyway, as it would be a shame.....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> @moggie14 please let us know you and yours are all ok?!?!? ❤xxx


Yes, @moggie14 - is your ankle getting better hun?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


I saw that thread @Smuge and know exactly what you mean. I was annoyed by some of the comments too. Glad to see the fluffs looking gorgeous as usual.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TM, yes, there were a few strong opinions expressed on that thread, but no personal criticism was made of any forum member's cats. Anyway, I won't say anymore.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Smuge said:


> I'm fine  so are this lot:
> View attachment 394829
> 
> 
> But a while ago it was made clear to me that my cats aren't welcome around here so I simply haven't felt like posting much


Glad to see you back, and lovely to see the three furries again. Their coats are looking divine! How is showing going?

Do feel free to ignore the folk that were so unkind, your cats are healthy, well bred, and are so sweet.

I actually may have been converted to exotics a little bit after handling them at shows


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

chillminx said:


> TM, yes, there were a few strong opinions expressed on that thread, but no personal criticism was made of any forum member's cats. As I recall the thread starter posted a photo of some poorly looking cats with severe brachycephaly who were for sale on a certain website, or was it a Rescue, I forget. A discussion arose from that. Once Smuge joined the thread, the discussion was soon brought to an end. Some members will have been aware he has Persian cats.
> Anyway, I won't say anymore.


I have just read through the whole thread I think you mean @chillminx https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/changes-in-brits-breed-shape.510945/page-3

@Smuge I really don't think anybody was anything other than supportive to you even after you made a couple of rather challenging posts.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@QOTN, yes that was the thread! Well done for tracing it! (It was not the one I had thought it was). Yes, an interesting discussion about the changing appearance of some breeds.

Well said  . Thank you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> Glad to see you back, and lovely to see the three furries again. Their coats are looking divine! How is showing going?
> 
> Do feel free to ignore the folk that were so unkind, your cats are healthy, well bred, and are so sweet.
> 
> I actually may have been converted to exotics a little bit after handling them at shows


Well you contributed to that thread and I didn't notice you springing indignantly to Smuge's defence at the time!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Well you contributed to that thread and you were in agreement with the general argument. I didn't see you springing indignantly to Smuge's defence at the time!


Have you nothing better to do? I was neither for nor against at the time, I wasn't the one calling cats deformed


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok before this all starts an argument, that thread was a discussion of opinions! During the opinions some people were offended obviously.

We are now getting our friends back on the forum. Let’s leave it there and be nice!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ho-hum


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@ewelsh -


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lightening the mood......  wasn't sure if I should put this on the photo thread but decided on here for the proper update from my guys ...

Luna is still a strange little creature who shuns physical contact most of the time but will quite happily sit with me... and shout at me (I assume telling me off for not doing something correctly!) but loves her cuddles at bedtime. STILL suffers from constipation (tmi 
) 









Ginkgo is behaving himself and is now a healthy weight (tummy issues sorted) but is still a scaredy cat when it comes to noises and bully cats outside. 









And lastly Gipsy is still with us :Cat
After her mammary tumours returned after two lots of surgery since December 2014 (I think just over two years ago now ) she had been happy and healthy, apart from the lumps which are now quite large. I know I only have her for a limited time, so am just loving her as much as possible xxxx









Will try to catch up as much as possible but hope everyone is well x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@GingerNinja 
Lovely looking bunch:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww, such beauties @GingerNinja - hopefully we will see you more (with more photos!)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great photos @GingerNinja, especially love Ginkgo on the sofa


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Lightening the mood......  wasn't sure if I should put this on the photo thread but decided on here for the proper update from my guys ...
> 
> Luna is still a strange little creature who shuns physical contact most of the time but will quite happily sit with me... and shout at me (I assume telling me off for not doing something correctly!) but loves her cuddles at bedtime. STILL suffers from constipation (tmi
> )
> ...


Lovely to see you back :Cat the gang are looking as gorgeous as ever. I've been wondering how Gipsy is, I'm really sorry to hear the lumps are back but I'm glad she's doing well in herself.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous photos @GingerNinja  I am glad they are all Ok, but very sorry to hear Gipsy's tumours are back, bless her..


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Lovely @GingerNinja pictures and I hope you come back on @Smuge you are missed. @Clairabella really miss you on here.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> I am worried about @carly87 ? Is she still on pf?


I don't want to say too much, but I don't think she'd mind you knowing that she's OK, just very, very busy and also trying to come off some of the highly addictive pain drugs she's been on since the spinal fusion operation 18 months ago (cold turkey and unsupported - narcotic withdrawal support programmes seem to be for illigal drugs only, not prescribed medication, go figure...). So she doesn't really have the energy for anything other than work and daily life at the moment.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> I don't want to say too much, but I don't think she'd mind you knowing that she's OK, just very, very busy and also trying to come off some of the highly addictive pain drugs she's been on since the spinal fusion operation 18 months ago (cold turkey and unsupported - narcotic withdrawal support programmes seem to be for illigal drugs only, not prescribed medication, go figure...). So she doesn't really have the energy for anything other than work and daily life at the moment.


Thank you. Sending healing vibes and lots of love from me and the fluffy beast.
Tell her we miss her.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Bonjooooo,

My lovelies ❤❤❤

I am alive and kicking xxxx my tom tanks and their human dister are doing well too xxx

Sorry only now replying, I haven't been getting any notifications. Well technically speaking they have been going to my junk box so I didn't see them but thanks for asking after us xx @Soozi @Gallifreyangirl @Trixie1 xxx

I have missed you lovely lot ❤❤ I'm hoping to put in some more hours here from now on because I'm starting to come back to my usual self again xxx

Hope everyone is okay ❤ I have lots of catching up to do ❤ xxxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> There are quite a few regulars who I'd love to hear how they are now? They were all great characters and contributors to PF and missing their cats especially!
> 
> @sarahecp
> @catcoonz
> ...


I'm back lovely lady ❤ Xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Clairabella said:


> Bonjooooo,
> 
> My lovelies ❤❤❤
> 
> ...


So lovely to hear from you!! Welcome Back! Glad to hear that all Ok with you, Amy, Tom, Ed and the gorgeous Owl face!! we've missed you herexx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Trixie1 said:


> So lovely to hear from you!! Welcome Back! Glad to hear that all Ok with you, Amy, Tom, Ed and the gorgeous Owl face!! we've missed you herexx


Ahh thank you love ❤ Back and badder than ever  xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Clairabella said:


> Ahh thank you love ❤ Back and badder than ever  xxx


Lol! Glad to hear it!x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You were bad @Clairabella ? Did I miss that 

Glad to hear you are all doing okay xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You were bad @Clairabella ? Did I miss that
> 
> Glad to hear you are all doing okay xx


:Hilarious :Hilarious

I think the bad part is me wishful thinking 

Thank you Mrs F xx how's uncle Oscar and my human faves doing? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar is pretty good, thank you, CB. We've had some trying times recently but that's life I guess. 

Hope Lord Freddy of Owl Face is still a little bit kitten-ish. I bet he's all grown up.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad you're feeling better @Clairabella . Nice to have you back.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar is pretty good, thank you, CB. We've had some trying times recently but that's life I guess.
> 
> Hope Lord Freddy of Owl Face is still a little bit kitten-ish. I bet he's all grown up.


Sorry to read this Mrs F xx hope things have settled down now xxx

Baby bird is still as cute as ever ❤ And also the naughtiest of all my 3 boys lol but he's the baby so he can get away with it lol. He's grown but still a dinky squishy little owl face ❤ Could eat him xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Glad you're feeling better @Clairabella . Nice to have you back.


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad to see you back @Clairabella 
Now we need to see your boys pics in the photo thread


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually anyone seen @1CatOverTheLine or have I just missed his posts?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Actually anyone seen @1CatOverTheLine or have I just missed his posts?


You have go over to the New Members thread


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Whatever happened to Leashed-for-Life?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Whatever happened to Leashed-for-Life?


Appears to have suffered the Wrath of the Mods... So we'd best say no more, though I can't say I'm that surprised!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Appears to have suffered the Wrath of the Mods... So we'd best say no more, though I can't say I'm that surprised!


Oh dear!

Though I was surprised the same thing seems to have happened to another regular member whom I haven't seen around for a while.

But 'mum's the word' on this topic, as you say!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Appears to have suffered the Wrath of the Mods... So we'd best say no more, though I can't say I'm that surprised!


Quite. And it was multiple times!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am not sure they were mentioned but @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

@Psygon popped up in the photo thread the other day, I think she has been busy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Clairabella Fantastic to see you back and posting on here again you have been missed.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> I am not sure they were mentioned but @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer
> 
> @Psygon popped up in the photo thread the other day, I think she has been busy.


Yup, been pretty busy. The new job I started takes up a lot of my mental power... and weekends are full of laying floors, decorating and getting things ready to grow for the year at the moment. I do pop by every now and again though!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Oh dear!
> Though I was surprised the same thing seems to have happened to another regular member whom I haven't seen around for a while.
> But 'mum's the word' on this topic, as you say!


If we are thinking of the same person, he was active in General Chat and things can get even more heated there than in Cat Breeding.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

QOTN said:


> If we are thinking of the same person, he was active in General Chat and things can get even more heated there than in Cat Breeding.


Ah, yes. I always avoid General Chat, having seen in the past how heated it could get - folk sometimes seemed to let voicing their opinions run away with them. Probably it is the person I was thinking of though....


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Clairabella Fantastic to see you back and posting on here again you have been missed.


Thank you so much my lovely xxxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Glad you're feeling better @Clairabella . Nice to have you back.


Thank you love ❤ xxxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

After our absenteeism I think it's only fair that these little tank engines show their faces ❤❤❤

My king ❤ Tom tat- would say hi but he's having a snooze, as kings do 










Edward tank engine, my little sooky :Kiss keeping his Mamma company on the bed ❤










And last but not least- my little baby bird owl face :Kiss

Yesterday










And a few weeks ago ❤










About a month ago ❤❤




























They send their love to you all :Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Clairabella 
Lovely to see pics of the gang again. My hasn't Owl Face grown?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

:CatNice to see your boys @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Cully said:


> @Clairabella
> Lovely to see pics of the gang again. My hasn't Owl Face grown?


He's sprouting up Isn't he  ❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Summercat said:


> :CatNice to see your boys @Clairabella


Thank you ❤ Xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> He's sprouting up Isn't he  ❤ Xxx


Like a spring flower lol.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Cully said:


> Like a spring flower lol.


I think so too lol. A bit like a daffodil he reminds me of :Hilarious xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lord Freddy of Owl Face, you are growing up so much. Nice to see you all


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Can't believe how much owl face has grown.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I've briefly seen popping up on a couple of threads @huckybuck @LJC675 and @Emmasian - maybe I don't hang out on the threads you do...I'm missing the photos of your furry charges. Hope all is okay.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Helloo definitely still here and eagerly awaiting the York meet up soon. All Pumpkin Pussycat Posse present and correct though Freya did give me a scare before by bolting in through the window and tripping so she sort of somersaulted onto her back and was unmoving for a second or two. By the time I reached her she was getting up and ate her own body weight in Dreamies so she seems ok.

I too can't believe the size of little Owl face! What happened to that baby kitten! Lovely pusscats all of them xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I've briefly seen popping up on a couple of threads @huckybuck @LJC675 and @Emmasian - maybe I don't hang out on the threads you do...I'm missing the photos of your furry charges. Hope all is okay.


Hey Mrs F, I'm not specifically looking for any particular threads, my internet landing page is PF new posts, so I tend to have a quick look at what's on say the 1st page, maybe a quick response, but that 's it at the moment. My work's just so busy at the moment that I'm only doing fleeting visits. Hopefully it will calm down soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope so @LJC675 - would be nice to see more of you and the girls again very soon. Pesky work


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Helloo definitely still here and eagerly awaiting the York meet up soon. All Pumpkin Pussycat Posse present and correct though Freya did give me a scare before by bolting in through the window and tripping so she sort of somersaulted onto her back and was unmoving for a second or two. By the time I reached her she was getting up and ate her own body weight in Dreamies so she seems ok.
> 
> I too can't believe the size of little Owl face! What happened to that baby kitten! Lovely pusscats all of them xx


Thanks Em ❤ Baby bird is gonna be a big boy like his oldest brother Tom tat I think  He's still so dinky and cute compared to the other two but when I saw him in comparison to Molly (my Ginger foster baby my sister adopted) I realised he has grown loads :Kiss Can't help kissing his little face off all the time lol - he's just so cute and cheeky ❤ Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I've briefly seen popping up on a couple of threads @huckybuck @LJC675 and @Emmasian - maybe I don't hang out on the threads you do...I'm missing the photos of your furry charges. Hope all is okay.


Thank you for missing us Mrs F.
I don't know what's wrong with me atm but have been feeling so down and with no motivation. I need to pull myself out of it!!

Poor LH has been sick again. He had to go on a drip on Sun. We have done bloods again just to see if we can find out what's causing it - we're not entirely sure it's hairballs as it seems to be coming in a pattern and more often.

I'm pleased to say the supportive meds have done the trick and he's back to himself today. Now it's just waiting for results.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you for missing us Mrs F.
> I don't know what's wrong with me atm but have been feeling so down and with no motivation. I need to pull myself out of it!!
> 
> Poor LH has been sick again. He had to go on a drip on Sun. We have done bloods again just to see if we can find out what's causing it - we're not entirely sure it's hairballs as it seems to be coming in a pattern and more often.
> ...


Sorry you're feeling low HB, its a horrible feeling. Glad Little H is feeling better again. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear, poor Little H  I hope you can get to the bottom of it very soon. 

I too am sorry you are feeling low, HB. Sometimes you feel like you just can't do anything - I wish I could hop in the teleporter to come and see you. If you think I can help in any way, please do shout xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear Little H has been poorly and on a drip. Glad he's bounced back but think you are right and you need to get to the root cause if a pattern is forming. Please let us know how he goes on xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Will bump up with missing in action @ewelsh , hope all ok

@MissyfromMice 
We are missing your daily photo on the photo thread.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> Will bump up with missing in action @ewelsh , hope all ok
> 
> @MissyfromMice
> We are missing your daily photo on the photo thread.


I was just thinking of Emma @ewelsh this morning, hope alls well xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@ewelsh has been very busy recently, I'm sure she'll be on here soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope so, I miss the antics of her clowder


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yes, I do miss @ewelsh!! Where are you hun?? xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope so, I miss the antics of her clowder


Missing you too @ewelsh xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm here again 

@Charity thank you, who has known of my very busy month. I had to pop to Wales. My Gran 91yrs old has gone into a nursing home well more a hotel actually, I could stay there myself, it's wonderful. She has settled in well and loves the food, she has her own suit and now has a BT line so my phone is hot again. I can breath again without worrying that she might have a fall. 
So whilst I was there I had to empty her house, goodness me what a trial. Spotless but such a hoarder of " I might need that one day" she had more bin bags than the local council, enough bedding to house a hospital, curtains and cushions from the 60's plus a wardrobe of tissues and bath matts :Hilarious:Hilarious so I was extremely busy. So it's on the market, fingers crossed it will sell fast.
Then back home to my mental over energetic husband who had delivery of tons of top soil tons of gravel and guttering plus invited visitors :Banghead so I havent had chance to breathe.

My girls went into a cattery which was fabulous, up dates every day, they really enjoyed themselves ( unlike poor old me)

Here's a few pics


























The dogs stayed with my sitter, I was too concerned to leave the cats with him as 8 pets is a lot for one person and he is getting on a bit now.

Antics still continue as per normal for us. The youngest terrier Phoebe AKA Duracell has a thing for toilet rolls 










She has chewed 24 rolls to date and yes I was once without a toilet roll in the whole house, how kind! 

We have also had to have a intercom put on the front gate, Loulou got in the post van who actually drove off with her for a 30 mins drive ( I'm ashamed to say I hadn't noticed ) plus another delivery van opened the gate and drove into our drive nearly squashing the terrier, so I aged 100 years in three days, so now no vehicle can enter 

So there you are that's me up to day, now I have to catch up with you all, so bare with me to catch up.

Missed you all too! Xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> I'm here again
> 
> @Charity thank you, who has known of my very busy month. I had to pop to Wales. My Gran 91yrs old has gone into a nursing home well more a hotel actually, I could stay there myself, it's wonderful. She has settled in well and loves the food, she has her own suit and now has a BT line so my phone is hot again. I can breath again without worrying that she might have a fall.
> So whilst I was there I had to empty her house, goodness me what a trial. Spotless but such a hoarder of " I might need that one day" she had more bin bags than the local council, enough bedding to house a hospital, curtains and cushions from the 60's plus a wardrobe of tissues and bath matts :Hilarious:Hilarious so I was extremely busy. So it's on the market, fingers crossed it will sell fast.
> ...


Wow you have been a busy bee, nice to see you back x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

There, I knew you would have some wonderful tales to entertain us all with @ewelsh .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Goodness me @ewelsh, what a chapter of events!  It sounds as though you could do with a holiday hun, LOL. 

Very glad to see you back. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you for missing us Mrs F.
> I don't know what's wrong with me atm but have been feeling so down and with no motivation. I need to pull myself out of it!!
> 
> Poor LH has been sick again. He had to go on a drip on Sun. We have done bloods again just to see if we can find out what's causing it - we're not entirely sure it's hairballs as it seems to be coming in a pattern and more often.
> ...


Sorry your feeling down HB this isn't like you! Are you feeling better now? Maybe the York holiday will do you the world of good, can't beat a good giggle.

How is LH now? Any results back? Or when are they back?

Sending smiley hugs to you xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow @ewelsh you can pack a lot into a month .Pleased to read that although it has been hectic it has at least all ended well .
Welcome back to the fun house x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

That must be a weight off your mind to know your Gran is in good hands @ewelsh . It sounds a lovely place.
Glad to have you back, You've been sorely missed.
Duracell and the loo roll :Hilarious:Hilarious. And what an adventurer Loulou is, full of wanderlust. Again! It wont be long before she figures how to operate the intercom, or bribes the rest of your gang to plot a mass breakout. Doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Cully said:


> That must be a weight off your mind to know your Gran is in good hands @ewelsh . It sounds a lovely place.
> Glad to have you back, You've been sorely missed.
> Duracell and the loo roll :Hilarious:Hilarious. And what an adventurer Loulou is, full of wanderlust. Again! It wont be long before she figures how to operate the intercom, or bribes the rest of your gang to plot a mass breakout. Doesn't bear thinking about.


Trust you @Cully I hadn't even though of that. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

My my @ewelsh you have had a very busy time
:Hilarious At Duracell phoebe & her liking of toilet rolls
Your fur gang keep you on your toes don't they.
Naughty Loulou.
You can't ever say you're bored with your life :Hilarious
So good to have you back xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Trust you @Cully I hadn't even though of that. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Only trying to help. Gives you time to plan ahead and outwit them


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lovely to have you and your gang back. Loulou and Lottie didn't mind sharing a pen then. But where is your pretty girl, sweet Phoebe?

I couldn't help but wonder.......................


Were you reduced to cutting up squares of newspaper until you could make an emergency dash to the shops for more loo rolls?:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Libby & Lottie were in together, Loulou had her own pen next door, but I asked for the glass to be opened with the mesh down, so the girls could see and smell each other! No fighting when home either!

Ummmmm kitchen roll to the rescue 

Here she is @SbanR waiting to go for a walk


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Loving the sound of the intercom on the gate, think is exactly what you need. Howled to hear of Loulou's latest adventure, but so glad the dog is OK. 

Glad your gran is happy too. The concept of "the old people's home" has totally changed these days - I dabble a bit as part of my job - definitely more like living in a nice hotel with as much independence as possible.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @ewelsh I am not laughing really but Loulou! I'm glad to see you back, glad your Nan is settled too. Quite the job emptying the house of someone who keeps everything.

Excellent plan on the intercom...I reckon I'm with @Cully though, best you be one step ahead of the scheming. Oh and keep some spare loo roll in your loft


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@ewelsh, you'd better send Phoebe to me. My OH's got me stocking up on loo rolls in case we run out after Brexit


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@ewelsh , I just love the fact that she went off with the postman for a 30 minute mystery tour!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has an update on Whomping Willow. It's been such a long time. I *do* hope she's ok.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Cully said:


> Just wondering if anyone has an update on Whomping Willow. It's been such a long time. I *do* hope she's ok.


There's a few members that we don't see anymore! It's such a shame. They contributed so much. I keep wondering if @moggie14 is Ok


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Soozi said:


> There's a few members that we don't see anymore! It's such a shame. They contributed so much. I keep wondering if @moggie14 is Ok


I'm slowly making a come-back  :Hilarious Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> I'm slowly making a come-back  :Hilarious Xx


You do pop your head in tho hun! So at least we know you are Ok. ❤xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cully said:


> Just wondering if anyone has an update on Whomping Willow. It's been such a long time. I *do* hope she's ok.


I miss her too. I was in touch with her a while ago. At that point in time she had no plans to return to the forum. I am guessing she may still be feeling the same......


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Just realised its an old thread.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I miss her too. I was in touch with her a while ago. At that point in time she had no plans to return to the forum. I am guessing she may still be feeling the same......


Such a shame. She is lovely and I really miss her posts.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Sacremist said:


> Just realised its an old thread.


Not that old. Started back in Feb after a few members went AWOL and revived occasionally to send the sniffer dogs out for info.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Cully said:


> Not that old. Started back in Feb after a few members went AWOL and revived occasionally to send the sniffer dogs out for info.


The first thing I wrote related to soozi being missing and then I realised it was old so was inappropriate. You can no longer delete posts, so I wrote that in it's place as an edit to show my first post wasn't relevant.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Sacremist said:


> The first thing I wrote related to soozi being missing and then I realised it was old so was inappropriate. You can no longer delete posts, so I wrote that in it's place as an edit to show my first post wasn't relevant.


I do similar things myself. Happily reply to posts until days later someone points out the thread is years old.


----------

